# GHOST Riot EN Größenerfahrung



## Hybran (16. November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne ein Riot En bestellen und bin aber noch etwas unschlüssig wegen der Größe. Ich bin 188cm groß und zusammen mit meiner Bein- und Armlänge bin ich, laut dem GHOST Größenrechner, ziemlich am Schnittpunkt von L und XL. 

Da es in der aktuellen Lage leider so gut wie unmöglich ist sich irgendwo mal auf eine der beiden Größen draufzusetzen würde mich interessieren wie denn die Erfahrungen mit der Größenberechnung von Ghost ist und ob vielleicht Jemand in der gleichen Situation war.

Danke und Cheers,
Bastian


----------



## mzychu (23. November 2021)

If it helps - Im 186cm with 88cm inseam (inside of leg). Didnt measure my arms though so I've just left the average measurement on Ghost site. My sizing was in the middle of L and it fits me perfectly. Unless you have much longer legs than me - go with the L. If your legs are like 100cm then XL will be better because of higher stack - you wont need to stretch so much to reach the handlebars. Anyway the L should be fine, they are long already 
If still in doubt - try comparing to anything you're riding now or rent a bike with the similar reach. See if it suits you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hybran (24. November 2021)

Thanks for your response and your thoughts. As i mentioned i am 188cm tall with 89cm inseam and this puts mit right at the and of the L spectrum. But i already thought that the L would be the right fit, cos it's a long ass bike


----------



## DudeNukem (26. November 2021)

Hybran schrieb:


> Thanks for your response and your thoughts. As i mentioned i am 188cm tall with 89cm inseam and this puts mit right at the and of the L spectrum. But i already thought that the L would be the right fit, cos it's a long ass bike


Hab das AM XL und bin 197/97. Dir wird das L definitiv ausreichen.


----------



## Johannes_Mido (5. Dezember 2021)

Saß am Samstag beim Händler das Trail in L und das EN in XL probe. Habe mich bei 188cm und SL92cm für das XL entschieden. Noch gabs keine Ausfahrt. Prinzipiell hätte mir L auch gepasst, aber ich fahre irgendwie immer recht große Bikes. Ich denke, dass das XL sehr viel Sicherheit und Spurtreue bietet. Allerdings ist das jetzt nicht das bike, um auf der nächsten Jumpline mit freshen whips anzugeben. Ist ne baller maschine für‘s grobe..


----------



## Kreuzbandriss (18. Dezember 2021)

Naja... nach dem Pinkbike Field Test ist das eher ne Maschine für die Tonne anstatt ne _"baller maschine für‘s grobe" 🤣





 _


----------



## Hybran (18. Dezember 2021)

Vanguard schrieb:


> Naja... nach dem Pinkbike Field Test ist das eher ne Maschine für die Tonne anstatt ne _"baller maschine für‘s grobe" 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Riot Trail != Riot AM != Riot EN


----------



## Johannes_Mido (18. Dezember 2021)

Vanguard schrieb:


> Naja... nach dem Pinkbike Field Test ist das eher ne Maschine für die Tonne anstatt ne _"baller maschine für‘s grobe" 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich saß zwar auch auf dem Trail in L und es hat sich nicht so gut angefühlt wie das Enduro in XL…aber so schlecht wie im PB test ist es garantiert nicht. Wenn die Herrschaften das bike ne nummer zu klein und mit viel zu weicher feder testen, dann ist das Testergebnis kein wunder.
Generell finde ich das riot trail aber nicht so zielführend. Schwer wie ein endruo, aber Federweg wie ein trailbike. Da gefällt mir meine enduro version schon viel besser. Saßt du denn schon auf beiden bikes? Oder holst du deine Meinung generell immer aus tests und plapperst dann deren Einschätzung nach?


----------



## Kreuzbandriss (18. Dezember 2021)

Hybran schrieb:


> und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> Riot Trail != Riot AM != Riot EN


war auf den Vorposter bezogen! Wer lesen & dazu noch denken kann ist klar im Vorteil 😘



Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> Ich saß zwar auch auf dem Trail in L und es hat sich nicht so gut angefühlt wie das Enduro in XL…aber so schlecht wie im PB test ist es garantiert nicht. Wenn die Herrschaften das bike ne nummer zu klein und mit viel zu weicher feder testen, dann ist das Testergebnis kein wunder.
> Generell finde ich das riot trail aber nicht so zielführend. Schwer wie ein endruo, aber Federweg wie ein trailbike. Da gefällt mir meine enduro version schon viel besser. Saßt du denn schon auf beiden bikes? Oder holst du deine Meinung generell immer aus tests und plapperst dann deren Einschätzung nach?


So billiger Krempel kommt mir eh net ins Haus 🤣 ... Fand nur den Test lustig ... v.a. wie sich Mike Levy und Kaz das Lachen über den Schrotthaufen mehrmals verkneifen müssen. 140mm Steuerrorh in L und 160 in XL 🙃😂


----------



## Hybran (18. Dezember 2021)

...


----------



## Johannes_Mido (18. Dezember 2021)

Vanguard schrieb:


> war auf den Vorposter bezogen! Wer lesen & dazu noch denken kann ist klar im Vorteil 😘
> 
> 
> So billiger Krempel kommt mir eh net ins Haus 🤣 ... Fand nur den Test lustig ... v.a. wie sich Mike Levy und Kaz das Lachen über den Schrotthaufen mehrmals verkneifen müssen. 140mm Steuerrorh in L und 160 in XL 🙃😂


Ich würde noch einen lachsmiley einfügen, um zu  verdeutlichen wie toll man ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (18. Dezember 2021)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> ...und mit viel zu weicher feder testen, dann ist das Testergebnis kein wunder.


Im Video wird übrigens sogar an einer Stelle erwähnt, dass die passende Feder verwendet wurde.

Sonst halt nicht trollen lassen, da hat nur jemand nichts besseres zu tun...


----------



## Zimmon (26. Dezember 2021)

Vanguard schrieb:


> So billiger Krempel kommt mir eh net ins Haus 🤣 ... Fand nur den Test lustig ... v.a. wie sich Mike Levy und Kaz das Lachen über den Schrotthaufen mehrmals verkneifen müssen. 140mm Steuerrorh in L und 160 in XL 🙃😂



Müsste Ghost halt einfach mehr Geld in Sponsoring von Fahrern investieren und 3000 € mehr verlangen dann wäre das Feedback sicher besser 😅👌🏻😜


----------



## MichaDiesel (9. Februar 2022)

Was ist mit manchen Leuten los?
Kann’s auch nicht verstehen. Ist übrigens mein erster Beitrag hier.. Was nicht bedeutet das ich Einsteiger in der ganzen MTB Welt bin.
Eigentlich sollte mein erster Beitrag genau über das Riot gehen, aber vorher muss ich’s wohl hier auch erst verteidigen.
Mit Schrotthaufen hat es ganz sicher nichts zutun.
Die Größenverhältnisse sind natürlich erstmal etwas unverständlich.
Das Gewicht, beim Trail sehe ich auch so. Aber als Enduro, ist das Riot eine Wohltat, vor allem für grossgewachsene.
Ich bin sehr viele Bikes gefahren, zuletzt hatte ich mich eigentlich vor allem auf Giant eingeschossen und stand dem Riot sehr skeptisch gegenüber. Aber, es soll auch Leute geben welche das markante Design gerade gut finden, auch die Decals, ich finds genial.
Wir auch immer, zuletzt auf Giants, habe ich mit meinen Proportionen etwas die Stimmigkeit in der Körperhaltung vermisst, und Ghost trifft da einfach nur ins Schwarze. Das Gewicht, ja mag sein das es 60-70 Kilo-Heringe als zu viel empfinden. Bei 105 Kilo , merkt man das irgendwie ja aber null. Ich gehöre auch nicht der Kategorie an , welche auf einer langen Tour an einer Bratwurstbude vorbeifahren, weil man ja 300 Gramm mehr wiegen könnte.
Nein, es lässt sich auch bergauf wunderbar pedalieren. Mit den richtigen Setup schwingt da auch nix wirklich.
Und das bei dem Federweg, hat mich sehr beeindruckt und deshalb auch behalten.
Vor allem Preis/Leistung ist hier nahezu unschlagbar.
Ich kann’s definitiv nur als Kaufempfehlung hier weitergeben.
Man sollte es selbst mal fahren, statt schlechtreden.


----------



## Kele177 (4. März 2022)

Was fahrt ihr denn für Federhärten beim EN und was wiegt ihr? 

Ich war heute beim Händler und mich juckt das EN Universal ganz gewaltig (nur 500€ mehr als ein Raaw Rahmen ohne Dämpfer!) 

Würde mich bei 190 mit 92 SL für ein L entscheiden, da das XL schon ein sehr langer klopper wäre und ich einen Hauch Wendigkeit beibehalten will😅

Vg
Kevin


----------



## MichaDiesel (4. März 2022)

Hi, ich bin mit 1,91 etwa auch so groß. Ich bin ganz klar zum Xl, fühle mich sauwohl darauf, aber ich mags auch nicht kompakt. Wie das L passen würde, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen, aber so einen immensen Unterschied kann Spielt am Ende ja auch keine Rolle, wenn man es als sehr passend empfindet.
Wenn man mal ins Detail blickt, ist das mit der Verspieltheit vermutlich egal. Beide haben 455er Kettenstrebe..
Der Radstand ist etwa 3,5 cm mehr beim Xl.
Einzig der Reach, den könnte man etwas mehr merken, ich habe lange Arme. Also auch für meine Größe Verhältnismäßig lang.
Schwer zu beurteilen, am besten wäre klar eine Probefahrt


----------



## Kele177 (4. März 2022)

MichaDiesel schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin mit 1,91 etwa auch so groß. Ich bin ganz klar zum Xl, fühle mich sauwohl darauf, aber ich mags auch nicht kompakt. Wie das L passen würde, kann ich gar nicht genau sagen, aber so einen immensen Unterschied kann Spielt am Ende ja auch keine Rolle, wenn man es als sehr passend empfindet.
> Wenn man mal ins Detail blickt, ist das mit der Verspieltheit vermutlich egal. Beide haben 455er Kettenstrebe..
> Der Radstand ist etwa 3,5 cm mehr beim Xl.
> Einzig der Reach, den könnte man etwas mehr merken, ich habe lange Arme. Also auch für meine Größe Verhältnismäßig lang.
> Schwer zu beurteilen, am besten wäre klar eine Probefahrt


Bin das XL nicht mehr gefahren, weil ich das L als passend empfand. 

Wenn man Reach, Stack und Oberrohrlänge des Ghost in L mit nem Banshee Titan oder Raaw Modanna in XL vergleicht, sieht man keinen Unterschied 😅

Welche Feder hast du denn drin und was wiegst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaDiesel (4. März 2022)

Ja das ist wahrscheinlich auch persönliches Empfinden, jedenfalls mags ich’s lang und spurtreu, daher kam ich überhaupt erst aufs Riot.
Ich war anfangs nicht sicher mit der Original 500er, bei 105 Kilo. Aber, es ist angemessen. Also ich komme so ziemlich auf 30 %, das haut hin.
Gemessen mit dem bumper , Im Formula Mod. Der lässt sich ja einfach hochschieben , spart man sich Klebeband oder kabelbinder.
Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn bei kleineren Größen aber eventuell weichere verbaut sind?
Oder ein anderer CTS- Einsatz?


----------



## MichaDiesel (10. März 2022)

Ganz nebenbei, Tomáš Slavík hat auf dem Riot super einen zweiten Platz, wahnsinnig knapp am ersten vorbei, Silber in Valparaiso erfahren, Glückwunsch für den Fahrer sowie dem Bike 😁


----------



## Hybran (1. Juni 2022)

Um dieses Thema jetzt von meiner Seite aus noch abzuschließen. Ich habe mich für das Bike in der Größe L entschieden und bin super zufrieden mit der Entscheidung.

Und um noch meinen Senf zur Diskussion der Federhärte zu geben: Ich fahre mit 73Kg (ohne Klamotten) eine 350er Feder


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (4. September 2022)

Ich frage jetzt einfach mal hier, vielleicht weiss es ja jemand. Sind die Rahmen von EN AM und Trail die gleichen und der Federweg wird durch andere Dämpfermaße verändert? Oder sind sie Rahmen bzw. Umlenkwippen unterschiedlich?
Konnte dazu irgendwie nichts finden.


----------



## MichaDiesel (4. September 2022)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Ich frage jetzt einfach mal hier, vielleicht weiss es ja jemand. Sind die Rahmen von EN AM und Trail die gleichen und der Federweg wird durch andere Dämpfermaße verändert? Oder sind sie Rahmen bzw. Umlenkwippen unterschiedlich?
> Konnte dazu irgendwie nichts finden.


Hi, die Konstruktion ist etwas anders, man sieht es am Dämpfer etwa, die untere Aufnahme ist bei Trail einiges höher aufbauend, zum Beispiel. Ich glaube aber auch die Kettenstreben haben eine andere Länge, Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DeKa79 (4. September 2022)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Ich frage jetzt einfach mal hier, vielleicht weiss es ja jemand. Sind die Rahmen von EN AM und Trail die gleichen und der Federweg wird durch andere Dämpfermaße verändert? Oder sind sie Rahmen bzw. Umlenkwippen unterschiedlich?
> Konnte dazu irgendwie nichts finden.


Die Rahmen von AM und Enduro sind gleich, den Unterschied macht hier nur der Federweg. Der Rahmen des Trail dagegen ist komplett anders (andere Dämpferaufnahme, anderer Lenkwinkel, geringerer Reach usw.)


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (4. September 2022)

Ok, Danke. Ich dachte man könnte evtl. variieren.


----------



## DeKa79 (4. September 2022)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Ok, Danke. Ich dachte man könnte evtl. variieren.


Zwischen AM und EN ja, da sich hier mWN tatsächlich nur die Länge des Dämpfers und der Gabel unterscheiden.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (4. September 2022)

DeKa79 schrieb:


> Zwischen AM und EN ja, da sich hier mWN tatsächlich nur die Länge des Dämpfers und der Gabel unterscheiden.



Hab günstig ein Trail bekommen, deswegen die Frage. Soll aber eh hauptsächlich mein Hardtail für den Winter ablösen. Aber wenn man einfach switchen könnte, hätte ich es auch mal als Enduro getestet.


----------



## hirschjaeger (18. Oktober 2022)

Hi, weiß jemand welche Federhärte im mod Dämpfer bzw. Bike Gr. M verbaut ist? 

Ich wiege ca. 90kg mit Sack und Pack, fahre schnell, hart und rauh. 
Möglicherweise müsste ich die Feder dann tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes_Mido (19. Oktober 2022)

hirschjaeger schrieb:


> Hi, weiß jemand welche Federhärte im mod Dämpfer bzw. Bike Gr. M verbaut ist?
> 
> Ich wiege ca. 90kg mit Sack und Pack, fahre schnell, hart und rauh.
> Möglicherweise müsste ich die Feder dann tauschen...


In XL Full Party war eine 500er Feder verbaut.
Die hat bei 92KG sehe gut gepasst. Im L war eine 450er verbaut, die war schon zu weich für mich.


----------



## hirschjaeger (19. Oktober 2022)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> In XL Full Party war eine 500er Feder verbaut.
> Die hat bei 92KG sehe gut gepasst. Im L war eine 450er verbaut, die war schon zu weich für mich.


Danke für die fixe Info  

Wie ist dein Fahrstil bzw. Vorlieben, Sprünge etc. ? Um das noch etwas besser abschätzen zu können.


----------



## Johannes_Mido (19. Oktober 2022)

hirschjaeger schrieb:


> Danke für die fixe Info
> 
> Wie ist dein Fahrstil bzw. Vorlieben, Sprünge etc. ? Um das noch etwas besser abschätzen zu können.


Fahre das Riot nichtmehr. War mir in XL bei 188cm auf den meistens Trails zu träge und sperrig. Hab jetzt ein Spectral 125 CF. Fahre wurzelige Hometrails, Jumplines und Bikeparks. Im Bikepark dann meist die Freeride, Enduro- und Downhill Lines. Aber auch gerne mal schnelle glatt geshapte Strecken mit vielen Anliegern und Tables. Touren fahre ich eher weniger, meist mit dem Gravel dann. Technisch langsames Gelände mit Spitzkehren auch weniger. Eher Sprünge, Drops, Bonerlocks, Doubles. Bikeparks meist Winterberg, Willingen und die Halden im Ruhrgebiet (Haniel z.B.) oder aber Hometrails im Teutoburger Wald


----------



## hirschjaeger (20. Oktober 2022)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> Fahre das Riot nichtmehr. War mir in XL bei 188cm auf den meistens Trails zu träge und sperrig. Hab jetzt ein Spectral 125 CF. Fahre wurzelige Hometrails, Jumplines und Bikeparks. Im Bikepark dann meist die Freeride, Enduro- und Downhill Lines. Aber auch gerne mal schnelle glatt geshapte Strecken mit vielen Anliegern und Tables. Touren fahre ich eher weniger, meist mit dem Gravel dann. Technisch langsames Gelände mit Spitzkehren auch weniger. Eher Sprünge, Drops, Bonerlocks, Doubles. Bikeparks meist Winterberg, Willingen und die Halden im Ruhrgebiet (Haniel z.B.) oder aber Hometrails im Teutoburger Wald


Ok, und warum bist du nicht bei Ghost geblieben und hast dir keinen kleineren Rahmen/ bike geholt? War die allgemeine Performance doch nicht so gut, wie es scheint? 

Das canyon ist ja schon eher für sachte Bedingungen ausgelegt, als zum ballern. Gerade wenn du doch noch die harten trails bevorzugst.


----------



## Johannes_Mido (20. Oktober 2022)

hirschjaeger schrieb:


> Ok, und warum bist du nicht bei Ghost geblieben und hast dir keinen kleineren Rahmen/ bike geholt? War die allgemeine Performance doch nicht so gut, wie es scheint?
> 
> Das canyon ist ja schon eher für sachte Bedingungen ausgelegt, als zum ballern. Gerade wenn du doch noch die harten trails bevorzugst.


war mir für diese Saison insgesamt zu viel bike. Zu lang, zu schwer, zu träge. Merke aber grad wieder, dass das spectral im bikepark ordentlich unter mir ächzt. Insbesonder so ruppige steinfelder und höhere drops führen dazu, dass man schon schnell durchschlägt. 
Beide bikes zu hause zu haben, wäre das perfekte mittel. Aber das ist mir zu viel geld im keller


----------



## hirschjaeger (20. Oktober 2022)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> war mir für diese Saison insgesamt zu viel bike. Zu lang, zu schwer, zu träge. Merke aber grad wieder, dass das spectral im bikepark ordentlich unter mir ächzt. Insbesonder so ruppige steinfelder und höhere drops führen dazu, dass man schon schnell durchschlägt.
> Beide bikes zu hause zu haben, wäre das perfekte mittel. Aber das ist mir zu viel geld im keller


😄 ok verständlich. Danke!


----------



## Stefan1974NBG (27. Oktober 2022)

Ist jemand von Euch das neue EN Full Party aus 2022 mit dem Fox Fahrwerk gefahren?


----------



## hirschjaeger (10. November 2022)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ghost Rahmen. 
Ich habe mir jetzt das 2te EN full party geholt. Und alle beide Rahmen haben einen Versatz der sehr gut mit dem Auge zu sehen ist.
Das Hinterrad, obwohl zentriert, steht nich mittig zur Flucht mit dem Rahmen. Nun habe ich den Abstand der Druckstreben, die obere Dämpferaufnahme zum Sitzrohr vermessen. Es sind tatsächlich gut 2,5mm Differenz. Auf die Länge zur Hinterradachse hin ergibt sich so gut 1cm oder mehr Versatz. Das ist definitiv zu viel und optisch nicht qualitativ ansprechend, geschweige denn von den Verspannungen im Rahmen. Welche u.U. langfristig Schäden verursachen können. 

Normalerweise sollten solche Rahmen nicht durch die QS laufen. 

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Hybran (10. November 2022)

hirschjaeger schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ghost Rahmen.
> Ich habe mir jetzt das 2te EN full party geholt. Und alle beide Rahmen haben einen Versatz der sehr gut mit dem Auge zu sehen ist.
> Das Hinterrad, obwohl zentriert, steht nich mittig zur Flucht mit dem Rahmen. Nun habe ich den Abstand der Druckstreben, die obere Dämpferaufnahme zum Sitzrohr vermessen. Es sind tatsächlich gut 2,5mm Differenz. Auf die Länge zur Hinterradachse hin ergibt sich so gut 1cm oder mehr Versatz. Das ist definitiv zu viel und optisch nicht qualitativ ansprechend, geschweige denn von den Verspannungen im Rahmen. Welche u.U. langfristig Schäden verursachen können.
> 
> ...



Das Problem habe ich zum Glück nicht. Darf mich nur gerade anderweitig mit Ghost rumschlagen, da sie einen Sachmangel nicht anerkennen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes_Mido (11. November 2022)

Nachdem ich mein EN Full Party 2021 in XL veräußert habe, schaue ich mir heute mal das neue Full Party in grau an mit fox 38.. und in Größe L. War mit dem Fahrwerk/Hinterbau und der Geo so gut zufrieden. Hoffe, dass das Fox Fahrwerk auch an das Formula Fahrwerk rankäme


----------



## hirschjaeger (11. November 2022)

Hybran schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich zum Glück nicht. Darf mich nur gerade anderweitig mit Ghost rumschlagen, da sie einen Sachmangel nicht anerkennen wollen...


Was ist der Mangel?


----------



## hirschjaeger (11. November 2022)

Johannes_Mido schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein EN Full Party 2021 in XL veräußert habe, schaue ich mir heute mal das neue Full Party in grau an mit fox 38.. und in Größe L. War mit dem Fahrwerk/Hinterbau und der Geo so gut zufrieden. Hoffe, dass das Fox Fahrwerk auch an das Formula Fahrwerk rankäme


Das ist ein Grund für mich nicht das 22er Modell zu kaufen. Ich kenne das dort verbaute Fox Fahrwerk gut, leider ist es nicht so extrem sensibel wie das von Formula.


----------



## Hybran (11. November 2022)

hirschjaeger schrieb:


> Was ist der Mangel?


Ich bin während dem Pedalieren mit dem BashGuard aufgesetzt. Also wirklich in Schrittgeschwindikeit. Und normalerweise würde ich erwarten, dass 
A. Nichts passiert
oder
B. Das Plastik des Bashguards kaputt geht
oder
C. Der Bashguard sich verbiegt.

Stattdessen ist 
D. Der Mount des Bashguards am Rahmen verbiegt sich
eingetreten. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Sachmangel durch eine schlechte Schweißnaht oder falsche Alumischung, was auch immer. Im ersten Kontakt mit dem Ghost-Support wurde mir da auch zugestimmt aber jetzt stellen sie sich quer.


----------



## John-Brunner (11. November 2022)

hirschjaeger schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad, obwohl zentriert, steht nich mittig zur Flucht mit dem Rahmen. Nun habe ich den Abstand der Druckstreben, die obere Dämpferaufnahme zum Sitzrohr vermessen. Es sind tatsächlich gut 2,5mm Differenz. Auf die Länge zur Hinterradachse hin ergibt sich so gut 1cm oder mehr Versatz.


Hast du hierzu mal ein Foto? Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen was du meinst...


----------



## Johannes_Mido (12. November 2022)

hirschjaeger schrieb:


> Das ist ein Grund für mich nicht das 22er Modell zu kaufen. Ich kenne das dort verbaute Fox Fahrwerk gut, leider ist es nicht so extrem sensibel wie das von Formula.


Auch das L hat sich behäbig und langsam angefühlt. Optisch war es in echt extrem langweilig. Bin noch das GT Force Carbon Pro probefahren.. Das hat mir ziemlich getaugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

